
What would happen if the world suddenly went vegetarian? - naren87
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160926-what-would-happen-if-the-world-suddenly-went-vegetarian
======
GFischer
Well, extrapolate from India. The article doesn't mention it at all.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarianism_by_country#India](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarianism_by_country#India)

The article also fails to distinguish between dairy livestock and meat
livestock.

It also contradicts itself: "Around one-third of the world’s land is composed
of arid and semi-arid rangeland that can only support animal agriculture"
while earlier stating "we would dedicate at least 80% of that pastureland to
the restoration of grasslands and forests"

It lumps chicken with cows and other rumiants - a whole world of difference,
not that chickens are ethically well treated, but they do take a lot less
space and the "because emissions" reasoning is also very different.

Also: “Going vegetarian globally could create a health crisis in the
developing world, because where would the micronutrients come from?” Benton
says. Well, Benton could ask the Indians.

------
known
Vegetarians are 'less healthy and have a lower quality of life than meat-
eaters', scientists say
[http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/Vegetarians-...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/Vegetarians-
are-less-healthy-and-have-a-lower-quality-of-life-than-meat-eaters-scientists-
say/articleshow/51059046.cms)

